# Fried Pies



## cathy123 (Feb 28, 2012)

Does anyone know how to make fried pies? Especially cocoa fried pies.
Also the dough.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been looking for a recipe for them as well. My aunt and uncle use to make them. Unfortunately they are both dead.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

My aunt used to take buiscuit dough and put her filling on it. Fold it over. Then deepfry it like a french fri. Simple but sure tasted good.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I use a pie dough to make meat pies. roll out a circle fill the center with cool meat filling, egg the edges, fold over and seal with a fork.


----------



## seagrape (Mar 15, 2012)

My mother used to make fried pies (back in the 40's and 50's). She made a pie dough and used a salad-sized plate to cut it perfectly round. Then she put the filling--her own filling made with apples, peaches, etc.--on one half the pie and folded over the other half, crimping the edges with a fork. She fried them in a hot skillet with a little oil (probably lard) on both sides. Yum. We kids loved them.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I found a fried pie folder/roller the other day. It has two rollers, one with an indent for filling and crinkled edges. The other smooth with an indent for filling. 
It appears that you would put doughover them, put filling in and turn the handle. Out comes a pie ready to be cooked. It looks like it would make a 3X5 pie. Thought about getting it......I still may yet. Its at a flea market/junk store. Didn't ask how much he wanted.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

seagrape said:


> My mother used to make fried pies (back in the 40's and 50's). She made a pie dough and used a salad-sized plate to cut it perfectly round. Then she put the filling--her own filling made with apples, peaches, etc.--on one half the pie and folded over the other half, crimping the edges with a fork. She fried them in a hot skillet with a little oil (probably lard) on both sides. Yum. We kids loved them.


Can you use regular pie dough?
At one time, in the rental across the street, the little Mexican woman would make empanada and we would trade, she got eggs from me and I got apple and peach empanadas and sometimes tamales! I wish I had asked for the dough recipe.


----------



## cathy123 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing about fried pies, I'll try using a plate to cut out dough.


----------



## seagrape (Mar 15, 2012)

Emerald said:


> Can you use regular pie dough?
> At one time, in the rental across the street, the little Mexican woman would make empanada and we would trade, she got eggs from me and I got apple and peach empanadas and sometimes tamales! I wish I had asked for the dough recipe.


She made her own pie dough and, as I remember, it was like regular pie dough. She would take the scraps, sprinkle them with sugar and bake them in the oven for treats.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

seagrape said:


> She made her own pie dough and, as I remember, it was like regular pie dough. She would take the scraps, sprinkle them with sugar and bake them in the oven for treats.


Thanks seagrape! I've done the scraps with cinnamon sugar and baked them for snacks for the kids before.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Can you use regular pie dough?
> At one time, in the rental across the street, the little Mexican woman would make empanada and we would trade, she got eggs from me and I got apple and peach empanadas and sometimes tamales! I wish I had asked for the dough recipe.


Regular pie dough is best; biscuit dough will puff up too much and may not cook all the way through. You can take canned regular biscuits (the cheapest kind) and flatten and roll out as thin as possible with a rolling pin, but it will still puff a little too much. I use a fork to mash the edges together after putting the filling in the middle and folding over. If the filling runs out, it makes a mess in the skillet!

I like dried apples cooked in a little water with cinnamon and sugar to taste as a filling. Dried peaches are my favorite, but I've never tried to dry peaches. I may try it this summer.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

LilRedHen said:


> Regular pie dough is best; biscuit dough will puff up too much and may not cook all the way through. You can take canned regular biscuits (the cheapest kind) and flatten and roll out as thin as possible with a rolling pin, but it will still puff a little too much. I use a fork to mash the edges together after putting the filling in the middle and folding over. If the filling runs out, it makes a mess in the skillet!
> 
> I like dried apples cooked in a little water with cinnamon and sugar to taste as a filling. Dried peaches are my favorite, but I've never tried to dry peaches. I may try it this summer.


Thanks! I make a killer pie dough(if I do say so myself! ) but do not eat any of the canned biscuits or other chemical laden stuff like that.. tastes awful and is bad for ya.


----------

